# 50 Year Old Who Wants to Learn To Box



## macher (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi don’t want to train competively but don’t mind light sparring and I’m 50 years old in decent shape for my age. Any suggestions on a 50 year old wanting to learn how to box? Thanks!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2018)

Go to the local boxing gym....can't really say more than that. You want to box? Go to a boxing gym and box simple as that


----------



## Glenn67 (Apr 19, 2018)

macher said:


> Hi don’t want to train competively but don’t mind light sparring and I’m 50 years old in decent shape for my age. Any suggestions on a 50 year old wanting to learn how to box? Thanks!


I'm 51and starting again for a three month session.there is nothing better for fitness.in Richmond Va.I recommend bang bang kickboxing.great trainer and makes you work. I got a little bummed about their reluctant to let me spar..we would be good together the only way I'm stopping is when they kick me out. I found my true love late in life.


----------



## FriedRice (Jul 18, 2018)

Well on a bad note, there was a local gym near me where they let an old guy about 52, spar with the fight team and he got rocked....went home dizzy and died a few days later. And he was at the amateur level, so that's a lot better than the average guy who trains for fitness. Just be careful and learn how to deal with concussions....ie. don't just go home and go to sleep.


----------



## kickillustrated (Jul 19, 2018)

There is no real need to do real sparring. Just stick with partner drills and slow motion sparring. A good and responsible trainer will know how far you can go. It will take three or four month of training before you would be in any shape to spare anyhow. Just get that far and see then.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2018)

You can fight at 50. There is a whole masters division.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 19, 2018)

Seen plenty of  old people do TKD, not too sure how far they partake in the sparring and what type.    Beware your knees/legs is what the general gist i get when they discuss old people.


----------



## FriedRice (Jul 21, 2018)

Just sparred Muay Thai at an open sparring event with what looked like a 60+ year old man, about 5'4"  220 lbs.  He was getting frustrated so he kept going 100% intensity + 100% power. Dangerous as ****. I thought he was going to have a stroke.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 21, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Just be careful and learn how to deal with concussions....ie. don't just go home and go to sleep.


I Googled this because you hear it a lot... not falling asleep is a myth.  The brain needs to sleep to heal.  BUT the myth started because if you go to sleep right away other people can't tell the difference between sleep and slipping into unconscious coma.  There needs to be some time for doctors to evaluate and look for dilated pupils, trouble walking and other symptoms of hematoma in the brain. Other than that sleep is fine.


----------



## FriedRice (Jul 21, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> I Googled this because you hear it a lot... not falling asleep is a myth.  The brain needs to sleep to heal.  BUT the myth started because if you go to sleep right away other people can't tell the difference between sleep and slipping into unconscious coma.  There needs to be some time for doctors to evaluate and look for dilated pupils, trouble walking and other symptoms of hematoma in the brain. Other than that sleep is fine.



What I meant was, don't just go home and sleep alone until morning....which is what usually happens after a fight and you're exhausted. I mean yeah, if you go to the Emergency Room right away, then you're probably all set and can go sleep. But this is for most dummies at the gym who just got rocked then goes straight home to bed, like I did. 

I could be wrong, but I remember reading that after a concussion, someone needs to check on you every few hours to see if things are ok.....by waking you up (so sleeping is fine) and ask you simple questions such as your name, what year, birth date, etc...which is to help detect such clotting in the brain. 

For fighters of big promotions with $$$, I think they go straight to the CAT scan machine.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 22, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> What I meant was, don't just go home and sleep alone until morning....which is what usually happens after a fight and you're exhausted. I mean yeah, if you go to the Emergency Room right away, then you're probably all set and can go sleep. But this is for most dummies at the gym who just got rocked then goes straight home to bed, like I did.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I remember reading that after a concussion, someone needs to check on you every few hours to see if things are ok.....by waking you up (so sleeping is fine) and ask you simple questions such as your name, what year, birth date, etc...which is to help detect such clotting in the brain.
> 
> For fighters of big promotions with $$$, I think they go straight to the CAT scan machine.


I only posted because I always heard that advise but it never made sense to me.  I thought it was worth explaining.


----------



## FriedRice (Jul 22, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> I only posted because I always heard that advise but it never made sense to me.  I thought it was worth explaining.



Yea, but what do you think about my followup comments? Any truth to it?   I'm looking for a good discussion this + good info because it's obviously quite dangerous and I don't want to give people wrong advice when it happens.... because Lord knows, dudes running Boxing gyms aren't neuroscientists and things just gets repeated/practiced enough that they become facts. 

Obviously the best bet is to go to the emergency room + pay for that CAT scan, but let's face it....unless someone called 911 b/c the dude couldn't get up, most people just drive home, eat dinner and go to bed. That one case of an old dude dying  a few days later, after sparring hard, was from a local gym to me. I think the old man was talking all big so the Coach there fed him to 1 of the Pro fighters getting read for a fight.


----------

